

How Google sets goals: OKRs - scapbi
http://www.gv.com/lib/how-google-sets-goals-objectives-and-key-results-okrs

======
sigsergv
I just don't believe that OKR is not used for evaluation. Every report with
“marks” is inevitably leads to evaluation.

